# Greetings from Tucson, AZ



## beezle (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm a new old shooter if that makes sense used to go on alot of 3-d bow shoots when i was 6-13 till it became too expensive of a hobby/sport. I'm looking to buy a new bow and get back into it just looking for some advice and to possibly meetup with other archers in my area.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*
:wav:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* beezle. Have fun here.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Greetings! Also from tucson. Bull basin is a great shop if you want to shoot some bows!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome from a N. Arizona member.


----------



## beezle (Sep 20, 2010)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Greetings! Also from tucson. Bull basin is a great shop if you want to shoot some bows!


I'm on the east side, so going to Robinson on Tuesday to see if i can find a bow in my price range. The only indoor ranges i ever shot at were Jensens and PSE wayy back in the day, but I'll defiantly check out Bull Basin as well.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## dreamseason501 (Sep 22, 2009)

*welcome*

Welcome to AT. And IMO I wouldn't waste my time with the guys at Robinsons. I've never gotten good service from them. You're better off going to Bull Basin! They have a great group of guys working there that are very knowlegable.Plus they have a lot of bows to choose from. Good luck! QUOTE=beezle;1058831210]I'm on the east side, so going to Robinson on Tuesday to see if i can find a bow in my price range. The only indoor ranges i ever shot at were Jensens and PSE wayy back in the day, but I'll defiantly check out Bull Basin as well.[/QUOTE]


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

dreamseason501 said:


> Welcome to AT. And IMO I wouldn't waste my time with the guys at Robinsons. I've never gotten good service from them. You're better off going to Bull Basin! They have a great group of guys working there that are very knowlegable.Plus they have a lot of bows to choose from. Good luck! QUOTE=beezle;1058831210]I'm on the east side, so going to Robinson on Tuesday to see if i can find a bow in my price range. The only indoor ranges i ever shot at were Jensens and PSE wayy back in the day, but I'll defiantly check out Bull Basin as well.


[/QUOTE]

Yes robinson's is crap! I wont even walk into that shop after they pulled some crap on my friend.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign: To Archery Talk!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Bvan (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------

